# NYU Waitlist - 2008



## louvonsalome (Apr 18, 2008)

Since someone else made a thread about the AFI waitlist, I figured I'd start one for the NYU kids. I'm on the list and very much hoping a spot opens up for me. Anybody hear anything? Know anything? Planning to go or not go?

Let's discuss.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hola!
I'm on for Tisch's Dramatic Writing MFA.  No word yet and I am on the wait list for Tisch Asia-Dramatic Writing (after an invite--I did not apply there, but Singapore appeals to me).  Curious as to others insight on either of these programs. I received word that it could be May before any final decisions are made. I would be happy at teither program, I think.  I just wanna write my franny off


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 20, 2008)

last year was the first year of the Tisch Asia in Singapore! I was accepted! I declined! it would have been a hell of an experience.....

But it is a lie, It is far from having the same resources as the NYC program.... The faculty is weak.... last year they were accepting students and didn't even have a faculty who would be ready to go out there and teach!!!! plus that is an expensive ride (the whole 3 years) 

plus when you would finish you would most likely have to stay there and work in the industry there... 
Plus you get the death penalty 4 smoking a Joint!!!! lol


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

IÂ´m on the waitlist for NYU - film program - and havenÂ´t heard anything. Does anyone know if we can expect an answer around may as luverbouy wrote, or if spots are open literally until classes start?
Also, are you all applying again next year if you donÂ´t get in?


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

I too am on the NYU waitlist; a difficult position to be in for sure. I'm pretty sure that the date the deposits are due for attending sutdents is May 1st. This tells me that it's pretty doubtful that we would hear anything before May 2nd. I have absolutely no idea how many people are on the waitlist, as the wording the in the email was incredibly ambiguous; something along the lines of "the waitlist is not very long". Which could mean, that the waitlist is in fact long, but not very long, or it could mean that the waitlist does in fact not have a lot of people on it. I have no idea what to think. 

As of right now, NYU is my only option so I really hope that it works out. Did anyone else get accepted to another school, and is considering it. And to answer your question Copenhagengirl, I will definitely apply next year if I don't get it.

Good luck to all. I want to make a waitlist club at NYU if we get in.


----------



## grabbag (Apr 28, 2008)

Waitlisted at NYU and Columbia, in at USC.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey grabbag,

Do you think you will take USC's offer, or at you hoping for a NYC school?


----------



## grabbag (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know what I'm going to do. I'm torn, but happy. I think going to USC could be amazing. . ..


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, it is official, I have given up my spot (not easily) to NYU's grad school.

I hope someone deserving get it!  It is a great or even the best film school in the world and it is an honor to be even considered for admission.

Best,

Andy


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

Was called today by a program administrator to find out "where I am" with these programs.  I am on the waitlist for Tisch New York and Tisch Asia for Dramatic Writing.  I told them I had NOT committed elsewhere and Tisch was still my first choice.  But, isn't this odd?  Was told they will be making a decision in a few days.


----------



## louvonsalome (May 1, 2008)

wow, I'd say it is definitely a good sign that you were called.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Mary,

Have you heard anything yet?  It should be any day now!


----------



## louvonsalome (May 1, 2008)

Hey Bandar!

Nope, no word yet. I'm still playin the waiting game. Thanks for asking. I'm sure you're right--the wait will be over any day now.

Might I add, it was great meeting you! I keep thinking about your film and how good it was. You're going to be very successful, AFI is just the start. I have a strong feeling about it. Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

louvonsalome--thanks for that.  But, I am a little concerned that they are fishing around to see who might accept Tisch Asia, to get them off the list for Tisch NYU.  Like maybe they are having a hard time finding willing participants?  Not sure.  Thoughts


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Mary,

The pleasure was all mine!   I just honestly can't see how NYU would not accept you.  Did you do your interview by phone or in-person?  I never asked you that.

Also, let me know if you want to read the feature version of my short film. 

All the best,

Bandar


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

hey why don't you two get a room?


----------



## louvonsalome (May 1, 2008)

luverbouy, can it be an avid editing room?

Thank you for the kind words again, Bandar. Let's work on something together sometime. I know I definitely want to keep in touch. Of course, please do send me the feature version of your film! My email should be on my facebook page. 

As far as NYU, I had my interview in person. It was quite challenging! I thought I did well, or at least okay, on some parts, others were a little more shakey. I'll facebook message/email you more about it.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

I prefer Final Cut...can it be a Final Cut editing room?

Yeah, I'd love to work on something together.  Let me know!  Hopefully you'll have some time in LA before you venture out to NYU (I'm very optimistic).

Luverbouy,

Would you consider the Singapore program?


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

Oh, you two are soooo cute.  Anywhere, final cut avid somewhere, anywhere you two cuties can agree on, but the love is palpable. And, I am trying to make this all about ME--not your love affair!

Bandar, yes!  I told them, yes, Tisch Asia! Yes, Tisch NYC. Yes, I want to be in NYU's program. It's my first choice. Pick me! I feel as though NYU New York might be more prestigious and closer to the work. Why do you ask?  I applied to Tisch NYC, thinking that was better for me as a newer playwright with some film writing experience.  I aim to be multi-talented/skilled in plays, films, TV. Ultimately, I think theater is headed towards the use of multi-media in it's presentation. And, then of course, all the money is in writing for TV. Tisch seems like the best fit for me as I've gone through the MFA playwriting application process.  Heck, maybe I should go to Tisch-Asia and finagle my way into their digital animation classes as well.  Bring it on.  What do you two love-birds reckon?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Luverboy, 

You are too much! lol!  I come from a theater background (I had two plays produced off-Broadway and acted off-Broadway as well).  

In terms of new multimedia, I saw an off-Broadway production last year that utilized A/V in ways I never before seen.  I'm with you in that theater is now headed towards the use of multi-media in it's presentation. 

I think you would be a great match for NYU's Dramatic Writing program.  One of the people who wrote me a recommendation is a professor in the MFA Dramatic Writing program.  

If you give me your first and last name, I can e-mail him and see if he knows anything?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

Bandar,
Gosh you are great.  Now. I am getting love! thanks. Thanks for your vote of confidence.  I really appreciate your kind offer, but I'm not sure if that will actually help me--contacting your professor with my name.  Who is your old professor? Are you an NYU grad? What I believe will help me more is to know "the skinny" on the program and the teachers who are planning to be there. Also, I'm curious as to the play you are mentioning that used A/V in a new way?  Glad you appreciate my humour.
cheers,


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 1, 2008)

Bandar,

Not sure if you missed my question before, but were you accepted to NYU NYC or NYU Asia?

I think I asked before but not sure if I got a reply.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

FL,

Sorry I missed your question in the previous post.  I was accepted into the MFA Film Production program for the NYU Tisch Asia.  

Luverboy,

No I didn't go to NYU for undergrad, however my playwrighting professor (James Farrell) at the University at Albany was also a professor in the Dramatic Writing program @ NYU.

I honestly forgot the name of the play that I saw but I will find out and let you know!

All the best,

Bandar


----------



## luverbouy (May 1, 2008)

Bandar, thanks. Interesting James Farrell is not listed on NYU's website.  Would you email him ask about the Dramatic Writing program at Tisch-Asia.  Who are the instructors and what's the buzz?  Unless of course, you and louvonsalome are still, ahem *"busy"*


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Luverbouy,

Me and louvonsalome are just friends! lol 

I'm not sure if he is still working @ NYU, but I will e-mail him and ask him about the Dramatic Writing program @ Tisch Asia!

Are you a located in NYC now?


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 1, 2008)

Bandar,

Ok, thanks, I didn't even know you applied to NYU, I thought you had your heart set on AFI and that was it.

Congrats, brother!

Andy


----------



## Luke joseph (May 2, 2008)

Just tried calling NYU to see if there were any updates. Also to see if they could just euthanize me and put me out of my misery. No one picked up...


----------



## copenhagengirl (May 2, 2008)

Ha - I tried that as well and was transfered to 3 different places, and no one picked up...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 2, 2008)

You guys should talk to Dan Sandford, Director of Graduate Admissions.

He usually always picks up and is extremely helpful!


----------



## louvonsalome (May 2, 2008)

I tried calling too, no dice.

I guess I'll try the Dan Sandford guy?


----------



## louvonsalome (May 2, 2008)

okay! I just called and left a message for Dan Sandford too. Er...yup. Back to waitin.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I believe people who are waitlisted will begin hearing back beginning next week.

The deadline for those to hand in their deposits was May 1st. So I'm guessing by Monday some of you will hear whether or not you are off the waitlist.

Inside scoop has it that there aren't a lot of people who are on the waitlist.  100 were interviewed, 36 received spots, about another 36 were rejected flat out.  That leaves roughly 28 spots for the waitlist. 

Some of the people who are on the waitlist have decided on other schools.  So I'm guessing there are about 20 people left on that waitlist (again, this is an educated guess).  

You figure about 25-30% of the people accepted will decline their invitation and accept other schools offers (Columbia has been rocking out!)...  that leaves about 10 spots open for the 20 waitlisted people.  

So if my math is right (just so you know, I'm very horrible at math) those who are on the waitlist have a 1 out of 2 chance of getting in.


----------



## luverbouy (May 2, 2008)

I did get called today and offered a spot with Tisch-Asia for Dramatic Writing.  Yay.  I have some details to work out, not sure if this can happen for me. I think more calls will be made for this program, I have to let them know by 15 May.  Thanks everyone!

Cheers,
LB


----------



## krosenbe (May 3, 2008)

HEllo,

In Singapore now. Am happy to share thoughts. Congrads.


----------



## luverbouy (May 3, 2008)

Krosenbe, thanks. exciting. How are you liking things?  Any idea how many students in your class?  You are in for MFA in Film Production right? I have so many questions; I'm in NYC and hoping to meet with a Department Head next week to discuss the program.  The more I am learning, the more I am liking about Singapore in general. What's the buzz on instructors for Dramatic Writing?


----------



## Kirs (May 3, 2008)

Hi all, 

I was accepted to NYU MFA in NY but I think I'll be going to Columbia instead. Will inform NYU of my decision on Monday, tomorrow. That means another space for some of you on the waitlist! 

Anyway, I'm a Singaporean and I've been making short films in Singapore for the past 8 years or so. If any of you need information on living in Singapore and the film scene in Singapore, feel free to ask me. I'd love to help. Ask me here or email me at caperkirs@gmail.com.


----------



## luverbouy (May 4, 2008)

Kirs,  Actually, I will email you in private, if you would prefer. Do you know much about housing near Tisch-Asia?  I am a New Yorker who is used to walking but having things convenient. Also, do you know anything about theater/film opportunities for American actors there in Singapore? My main priority is the writing program, but I am originally an actor and would be curious what kind of film, theater, improv, commercial, voiceover opportunities there could be for me.
thanks a bunch, Congrats on Columbia!


----------



## Kirs (May 4, 2008)

Great! I'll email you in private, what's your email luverboy? I'll be going to New York so I may have some questions for you as well.


----------



## krosenbe (May 5, 2008)

luverbouy,

I am a New Yorker as well. I think its best to communicate my feelings about the school via email. Drop me one, and i'll share all of my thoughts.

-Kate


----------



## Luke joseph (May 5, 2008)

Anyone think we'll hear anything today, or do you think this will be a 'throughout the week" type of deal.


----------



## louvonsalome (May 5, 2008)

maybe they are deciding who to take off the list?


----------



## Luke joseph (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, that makes sense. In that case, this could be a serious wait. Maybe a couple more weeks.

ugggggg


----------



## Luke joseph (May 6, 2008)

So I guess Columbia has heard, or is hearing about the waitlist. Maybe NYU will start taking people off the wailist too. Who knows


----------



## louvonsalome (May 6, 2008)

It ain't over till it's over!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 6, 2008)

You guys are going to look back at your posts in about two weeks and say to yourselves...

"Why was I stressing out?"

You'll get in!  stay positive people!


----------



## Luke joseph (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the positive words Bandar. I feel like the jaded old-timer who just wants to sit on his porch smoking a pipe being cranky all the time because of all of the past tragedy in his life. hahaha. I'll definitely keep a positive attitude, but if I don't get in it's no tragedy, I'll just apply again next year. How coincidental is it that I'm going to be spending my summer making a short film based on the script that I used in my NYU application?


----------



## Luke joseph (May 8, 2008)

So.....I'm pretty much the biggest dork ever, and I looked at postings on this forum from a year ago to see what happened with NYU waitlist then. in 2007 there were 3-4 people on this forum who were waitlisted and they were sent their waitlist letters on April 1st.
    One person on the forum got in ( i think the persons name was AVA, or something like that)and he found out on May 9th.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

Any of you guys hear anything?


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 9, 2008)

Well, if you are looking to get into NYU in NYC, there is hope because I forfeited my spot last week, hopefully one of you will take my spot and do the school justice.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## luverbouy (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea of what the acceptance rates are for Tisch MFA in Dramatic Writing?  I am looking at numbers trying to show the level of difficulty in getting in and how uniquely suited I am to make these odds.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

I know the MFA in Film Production gets about 1200 applications for 36 spots.

Hope that helps.


----------



## J Kemazi (May 9, 2008)

Anyone on these forums get accepted to Dramatic Writing MFA for the NYC campus? I think Miriam May did and declined... anyone else? 

Any new developments with the wait-listers?


----------

